
Ask HN: Best Payroll Service - bdm
What is your preferred payroll system? I&#x27;m evaluating options here at Nootrobox.<p>Some factors that matter:<p>* Price<p>* UI &#x2F; ease of use<p>* Comes coupled with other useful related services?<p>Thanks!
======
andrewtian
Gusto (formerly ZenPayroll)

\- Good UI, easy to use for both employers and employees

\- $29 + $6 per person/per month

\- Features: [https://gusto.com/benefits](https://gusto.com/benefits)

------
_RPM
ADP

